

Ask HN: What do you do for health insurance? - josephturnip

I've been paying for my own private health insurance policy since starting my company. About once every 6 months, I've gotten a notice that my premiums were going up "due to the rising cost of healthcare," to the tune of almost quintupling in price since I signed up 4 years ago.<p>This time it was too much. I'm looking into other options and I was wondering: what do the other HN self-employed do for health insurance?
======
antidoh
At the moment I go without.

It seems like the "best" compromise would be to buy catastrophic/atmospheric
insurance, and otherwise mostly go without.

Have you looked at HMOs? It seems that would be contracting _with_ the medical
providers _as_ partial insurance agents, rather than going through a pure
middleman/gatekeeper insurance company.

~~~
josephturnip
I haven't looked at HMOs, and I'm really skittish about the idea of going
without. I'm currently thinking catastrophic + HSA. Though I'm in my mid-20s
and generally in great shape, I've had a couple friends who had really serious
medical problems, so I've got some availability bias working against me.

~~~
Mz
Newish US law: If you are under age 26, you may be able to get coverage
through your parents.

~~~
ixacto
I'm using this right now. It used to be 24, but Obamacare raised it to 26.

